# LFTS 11/06/2020



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

DANDY BUCK and congrats again!!!!!!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

One lone bb, then a fawn and bb pair so far...no moms in sight. I need to whack some more does and not make it so easy on these bucks to find some tail


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


time to throw on the lard and onions and gut yourself a buck!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


That is a dandy! Congrats


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Heck yah Jeffm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> Man this sucks, I had planned on being back out this morning. I received a late call yesterday from a potentially big new client and he wants to meet at 10am. So to my wife, I DO WORK..............sometimes lol. I will be out in the heat this afternoon.


No worries! I’m keeping your seat warm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dad said cant tag out on this guy! Boy has hunting been good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a 6pt right at day light nose to the ground walk right under me and 10 minutes ago a decent 8pt cruise by. No ladies anywhere. I smell like a lady in heat though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Beautiful morning no deer yet but that can change.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I had a 6pt right at day light nose to the ground walk right under me and 10 minutes ago a decent 8pt cruise by. No ladies anywhere. I smell like a lady in heat though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a layer of fog over the swamp. It just feels right this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Rps20201106_074450




__
Steve


__
Nov 6, 2020








Cool crisp and quiet in Wellston. Just saw a doe and fawn. Hunting in this pattern is tough.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


Very nice congrats on a good one !!
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

WMU05 said:


> Wheels up for Iowa in 10 minutes. Here we go!


Save us a couple!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Might have to call it. Wind is now south easterly which is really bad for me. Give it a couple minutes see if it doesn’t correct itself. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice chilly morning here in SE Ohio. No deer yet but a nice break from the heat Gonna go hang stands in my preferred spots later this morning. Good luck.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Just had a doe broadside about 15 yards upwind from my stand, and then a nice buck dogging her 2 minutes later, perfect layup shot

Only problem is I'm in my other stand 150 yards to the north on the other side of the field


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


Way to get the party started!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Driving toward Jackson. I know OGB is with me. But who else is coming? Another warm one. Hunting until noon and then I’m going against something I would never do. I’m going into the bedding area and looking for a spot for a stand. Mistake or not? What’s your thought?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now is the time to be aggressive. I say it’s a good idea. Play the wind. Bucks should be cruising the downwind side of that doe bedding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 lone doe walked thru so far


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got out before the wind caused any more damage. That and I desperately needed to drop the kids off at the pool. Probably get in last round of yard work in this afternoon before winterizing the mowers. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


WOW!! What a great buck!!, Congrats!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> What’s everybody’s experience with bumping to deer while walking in? Should I count this hunt as a loss and let it sit till the cold from next week or what?


I bumped deer on a morning entry on 10/3 and killed one that morning. I bumped deer on an evening entry on 10/30 and killed one that evening. So, if you spooked some getting in today, you're due to shoot around 9am, I figure.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Decent buck just came through. Too far for a shot. Looked to be a potential shooter, hard to tell through the trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Just seen a fisher.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Checking in from Southern Ohio. Pretty morning here. Sitting on the edge of a cut bean field. 2 bucks, one was almost a shooter this morning and three does. One of the guys in camp shot at first light and another guy has our #2 hitlist buck bedded 70 yards away from him. Lots of movement in the first hour of light, let's hope for a little mid morning, despite the warmth.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> I’m hungover but I’m heading out. Another warm one. Good luck guys.


He he, dont "Go Green" in the stand. 

Good luck!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had my third buck of the morning cruise by. I’m pretty sure it was this guy. So far all three would have been slam dunk shots if it was just the right buck! Where are all the doe at?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing here yet. Will give it at least till 11.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up getting up the tree late as wife decided last minute to get a ride to work. Sigh. Instinct was good, does were where they should be, except 20 yards closer and blew out into the bedding area. I think I saw 5 moving, but hopefully not the whole bed. Downwind of the bedding in the rut though, so hopefully doesn’t screw it over.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> Just had my third buck of the morning cruise by. I’m pretty sure it was this guy. So far all three would have been slam dunk shots if it was just the right buck! Where are all the doe at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all right here, where I've seen at least 12-15 does and fawns now. I'd rather have your problem it makes the bucks get on their feet and search. You're crazy passing that guy :coco::lol:


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

With school virtual today for my son, we decided to get a quick sit in behind the house. Had great buck come in a little after 8:00. Shot looked good. Don’t know who is shaking more... Lots of blood at impact so hopefully successful recovery shortly. Came back to house to get his older brother. Will track shortly.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have trained him well.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723



Cong-RUT-ulations are in order!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Might have to call it. Wind is now south easterly which is really bad for me. Give it a couple minutes see if it doesn’t correct itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Blowing too much in your face?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Grandriverrat said:


> Blowing too much in your face?


At my back. Daybreak it was more westerly hitting side of my face, which is ok. But straight southerly winds are bad. Pretty much puts my scent directly where I expect deer to come or have a shot. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 598735
> Just seen a fisher.


Awesome! Cool and mean critters.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


beautiful buck. 
Congrats


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> At my back. Daybreak it was more westerly hitting side of my face, which is ok. But straight southerly winds are bad. Pretty much puts my scent directly where I expect deer to come or have a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I was referring to the fog your body was producing in a earlier post. Lol!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

dinoday said:


> I guess the plus is I shoot an old golden eagle and my arrows are 31 inches.


no one likes a bragger


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Good luck Dino. 

I've seen a few deer and shot just under a woodchuck. Nice day.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


Nice!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

dinoday said:


> I guess the plus is I shoot an old golden eagle and my arrows are 31 inches.


I'm guessing you got double lung and opp shoulder. Its happened to me a couple times when I questioned penetration. Good luck.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Just had to pick up something for work in Lansing. Nice buck bedded with a doe right against a storage unit facility south of town!
Lockdown!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I personally love Rage broadheads. Huge holes and generally good blood trails. I'd rather have a large hole and a huge blade working around in the middle of the deer than a heavy fixed blade zipping through and leaving a tiny hole and very little blood. But just my opinion. Sounds like plenty of penetration and could easily be buried in opposite shoulder. I wouldn't give him too long when it's this warm out. Take a look...if you got good blood, go get him and get him cooling off. Good luck!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I personally love Rage broadheads. Huge holes and generally good blood trails. I'd rather have a large hole and a huge blade working around in the middle of the deer than a heavy fixed blade zipping through and leaving a tiny hole and very little blood. But just my opinion. Sounds like plenty of penetration and could easily be buried in opposite shoulder. I wouldn't give him too long when it's this warm out. Take a look...if you got good blood, go get him and get him cooling off. Good luck!


I feel the same way, I've killed a lot of deer with rage broadheads and the only one that didn't open was a practice tip my son screwed on his crossbow arrow. His deer only went 70 yds even though the hole was small. 

I used 2 blade for a while but loved it when I switched to the 3 blade chisel tip.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


Incredible buck. Congratulations and enjoy it


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

I’m hunting the edge of thick cover. There were does moving right under me this morning. You could hear them eating. The problem now is there is this one leaf in the cover that moves with this wind and looks like a deer tail flickering. Every time I scan I’m fooled. I will walk over later and pull that one stink’n leaf. Lol. Good luck everyone. Great time to be out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

uofmball1 said:


> Incredible buck. Congratulations and enjoy it


Absolutely WOW! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

dinoday said:


> There was a good 12 inches of arrow sticking out on a 20 yard shot. I know I got a lung.


Penetration is more of an arrow weight and kinetic energy issue then it is a broadhead issue. Older bows don't necessarily put out the performance that newer ones do, a lot of that being due to technology and cam performance upgrades. Technicalities.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Streak is over! Had a spike cross north to south 35 yards to my east at 10.15. At 10.20 a deer crosses running opposite direction. Same deer? ... just heard a grunt to the north, so I'll give it a little longer.
Congrats on all the nice ones today!
<----<<<


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck on the recovery, you'll find the deer.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

jeffm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have been out here taking it all in, so surreal when things unexpected happen to me while in the woods. Time to get him out and get him gutted.
> View attachment 598723


Congrats!!! Amazing buck. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Skunk, time for leaf sucking.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

anagranite said:


> I feel the same way, I've killed a lot of deer with rage broadheads and the only one that didn't open was a practice tip my son screwed on his crossbow arrow. His deer only went 70 yds even though the hole was small.
> 
> I used 2 blade for a while but loved it when I switched to the 3 blade chisel tip.


3 blade chisel tip are a whole different story thats why i asked...the 2" rage work great too, on anything but bone.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Calling it at 11. Probably hunt same stand tonigjt is SW wind as predictec.
<----<><


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck Jeff’s!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Man are the whitetails lucky it’s a heat wave! I’m outta here! What a beautiful morning! Congrats again to the lucky ones who scored! Dino I’m wishing you the best of luck on recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I personally love Rage broadheads. Huge holes and generally good blood trails. I'd rather have a large hole and a huge blade working around in the middle of the deer than a heavy fixed blade zipping through and leaving a tiny hole and very little blood. But just my opinion. Sounds like plenty of penetration and could easily be buried in opposite shoulder. I wouldn't give him too long when it's this warm out. Take a look...if you got good blood, go get him and get him cooling off. Good luck!


I'll take an exit hole every time. JMO.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Beast!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


Congrats.
A healthy specimen that will be hard to top for condition.
And then , there's it's antlers!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Lost him.
I waited 2 hours to even get down.
I followed blood for 1/2 a mile and he finally crossed the river to private. I must have hit the shoulder I guess..never even found the arrow which is really weird.
The landowner over there won't let anyone on his land so there isn't much I can do.
Crap.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

dinoday said:


> Lost him.
> I waited 2 hours to even get down.
> I followed blood for 1/2 a mile and he finally crossed the river to private. I must have hit the shoulder I guess..never even found the arrow which is really weird.
> The landowner over there won't let anyone on his land so there isn't much I can do.
> Crap.


That stinks. Sorry to hear that it didn't work out Dinoday.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Congrats to both of you.What a great buck.Love tat rack the way beams are almost touching


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dinoday said:


> Lost him.
> I waited 2 hours to even get down.
> I followed blood for 1/2 a mile and he finally crossed the river to private. I must have hit the shoulder I guess..never even found the arrow which is really weird.
> The landowner over there won't let anyone on his land so there isn't much I can do.
> Crap.


So sorry Can’t never understand why some one won’t let someone won’t let someone look for there deer.If some one I knew did that to some one.I would never talk to them again.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Weather is ridiculous. Going old school war paint this afternoon. Saw a doe and fawn this morning and even that is more the exception than the rule this week. 





  








Rps20201106_143603




__
Steve


__
Nov 6, 2020


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


What a sweet buck and memories. Congrats!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sorry Dino!!! Congrats Bowhunter!!! 
Back up on the same stand as this morning since 2.15. A balmy 70 degrees, with a moderste SW wind. As Phil Collins would recommend, "No Jacket Required ".
Get em close with these temps tonigjt boys!
Good luck all
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Steve said:


> Weather is ridiculous. Going old school war paint this afternoon. Saw a doe and fawn this morning and even that is more the exception than the rule this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look so happy...:lol:

Hey , this evening might be the one!
Shoot straight.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Waif said:


> You look so happy...:lol:
> 
> Hey , this evening might be the one!
> Shoot straight.


For my game face on.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Called it at 1. Wind at that spot was weird - flukey SW followed by cold puffs from the NW. Some weird thermal with the warming swamp I guess. Thinking about a morning sit tomorrow elsewhere as I don’t want to blow that area.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hotter than cocoa beach out here...literally!! 71*s when I left the house....man this is first day of October weather!!

I get extra dummy points today....forgot my rangefinder!!


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Thick bedding near water tonight. Deer gotta be thirsty in this heat! Good luck gang!


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

I’m just hunting mornings until the next cold front. It got down to 33 degrees this morning and the deer activity was awesome.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> Jetted out of the stand at 10. Only deen 3 doe. Came back, ate, and going to try a few hours midday at a stand that had produced in the past. Not sure about the midday over there but wth, cant shoot em from camp.


Sooo you moved to another new stand the 3rd of the day? And you e already doubled your sightings??


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Just INCREDIBLE!!!! Love the smile on his face !!! Great job to the two of you!!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Outstanding! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

In a finger of woods that hits grass to connect to other thick woods. Checking it out for the evening.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm locked and loaded for the first evening in Iowa. Sitting over standing beans between two bedding areas. Jumped a decent buck on the walk in. Somewhat giddy with anticipation!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I swear i just saw a doe chasing a buck. I knew things would change after the election but i didnt think it would be this quick..


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

WMU05 said:


> I'm locked and loaded for the first evening in Iowa. Sitting over standing beans between two bedding areas. Jumped a decent buck on the walk in. Somewhat giddy with anticipation!
> View attachment 598867


I think I’d be a little more than giddy!! Keep us posted from the land of GIANTS!!!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> Sooo you moved to another new stand the 3rd of the day? And you e already doubled your sightings??


Well, you know how it is lol.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Wife and I are in she's on food plot I between 2 scrape lines

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Back in for the evening. Same stand as this morning, almost moved 50 yards, I hope I don't regret it. 
70* here in southern Ohio, not ideal. Action was good this morning though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Trap Star said:


> I swear i just saw a doe chasing a buck. I knew things would change after the election but i didnt think it would be this quick..


I saw the same thing this morning. A hot doe came through, no fawn, nose to the ground trotting looking for a buck. Ive got a doe problem.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Up in my favorite tree down to Cass! Too bad it’s so frick’n warm! But you never know! My bro in law scored on a nice buck down here this morning. He doesn’t have the greatest of luck, so super happy for him. He put a great shot on him and only went about 60 yards. Very important in this weather!


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

That’s 


jeffm said:


> Feel so blessed.
> 1st two pictures as I walk into him. No arrow,blood at impact site. Glad I seen him drop. Wont be taking that shot angle again.
> 
> View attachment 598711
> ...


That’s a tank!
Congratulations


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All set for this evening. Watching a backdoor trail coming out of a bedding area.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Incredible! Congrats to both of you and great smiles


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> All set for this evening. Watching a backdoor trail coming out of a bedding area.
> View attachment 598871


Looks a lot like my almost magic sweet spot.
You have more and better pine is about the only difference. Depending on traffic...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I decided I am going to run up north tonight to hunt with my Dad and Brother after the evening hunt so I went in at lunch to pack my stuff up and came back out at 2:45 in 73 F temps with full sunshine. When I left at 11 am there were no deer in this small woodlot...On the way out, I jumped 3 deer in neighbors woods about half way to the stand and then when I get to the base of the tree 2 more take off about 50 yds behind the stand. Clearly they were moving mid day today since I moved my cell cam closer to the thick brush they were in before I left this morning. 

Not really expecting much after pushing all those deer around but I’m here so we will see what transpires. Good luck! 

Oh and the wind forecast was wrong...it’s been WNW since I got here and it’s supposed to be SW. if I’d have known it was going to be WNW I’d be in a different stand and I wouldn’t have jumped any of those deer...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Called it this morning at 10:30, got some stuff done midday and been back in since 3. Switched properties from this morning, in one of the killin trees on the main property. It’s been good to me around this time of year in years past. Wind is iffy and on the edge but it will do.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bucks! Fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

All set up on a small foodplot in a ground blind in Livingston county. Can someone please turn the heat down...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got a few doe/fawns starting to move


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Bowhunt said:


> Holy G2’s!! What a buck. Double lung. Super excited boy and super proud dad. More to come later.
> View attachment 598817
> 
> View attachment 598815
> ...


Just WOW
Congratulations young man, that is an absolutely incredible buck you've got there. Happy for you 2 dad!
Pretty Work Boys!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> That's a really nice buck! I like the picture. Quartering to?


Thank you.. yes quartering towards me. Arrow traveled full body and stopped just under the hide under right rear leg.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I’ve been out for a little over an hour and while I was setting up, with my bow hanging from my pull rope I had a little 6pt walk up with in feet of my bow! Thought he was gonna try taking off with it. Lol


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in...from Florida? SMH it's warm! Congrats to all successful hunters today! Git Er Done!


----------

